# OPV regulation on Lelit Grace: does it matter?



## gussgoose55 (2 mo ago)

Hello everybody,

I was considering the purchase of a Lelit Grace (that would be my first Espresso machine). Reading on the net about the machine, I've found several individuals who regulated the OPV with a procedure that requires a bit of disassembling in order to gain access to a screw that has to be turned to bring the OPV pressure from a stock 12 bar to around 9 bar.
There are several turorials around youtube, but if I decided to pull the trigger on the Grace I wanted to have this adjustment made by an authorized Lelit center.
I checked Lelit official site for a list of shops and called the one closest to me, explaining what I wanted to do (specifying I'd pay for the regulation). They said they could do it, but they were also skeptical about the benefit of the operation. I called another authorized shop with the same question and got the same answer.

What's your take over this matter?


----------



## cheungjason3006 (2 mo ago)

I have this machine and did the mod myself to 9 bar. It’s definitely worth doing and not actually that hard to do, just followed the YouTube tutorial.
This was my first espresso machine and great to learn on for single shots, just struggles when you want to do back to back drinks. Currently looking at upgrading to a heat exchanger!
Good luck


----------

